# Top box mini vs VTC mini tron kit vs ????



## GerharddP (25/2/16)

I need your opinions my people.

As per the title I need advice on what to get.. I want to get a new mod in the near future but every review I watch or read says that "this is the best mod on the market".

I have heard that there is temp control issues with the evic but can not confirm and so there are issues with the kanger as well.. Whith that +- price range what will you buy?


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> I need your opinions my people.
> 
> As per the title I need advice on what to get.. I want to get a new mod in the near future but every review I watch or read says that "this is the best mod on the market".
> 
> I have heard that there is temp control issues with the evic but can not confirm and so there are issues with the kanger as well.. Whith that +- price range what will you buy?


I have subox mini and vtc mini, both are very good. Awaiting my topbox mini, if its anything like the subox. It will be a winner, I think the vtc will be better, but the tanks that come with them are crap.
@Sir Vape sell the vtc mini express kit, s9 u can choose ur own tank to go with it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (25/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I have subox mini and vtc mini, both are very good. Awaiting my topbox mini, if its anything like the subox. It will be a winner, I think the vtc will be better, but the tanks that come with them are crap.
> @Sir Vape sell the vtc mini express kit, s9 u can choose ur own tank to go with it


Thought so as well. I love kanger products but upgrade able kit tickles my fancy SO much. Only thing is with the istick 60 i hate the temp control that completely kills the vape when at temp..does the vtc do that as well? I have also heard it has issues using ss in tc mode but that it can be bypassed using 304 instead of 316L


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

It is too close to call. Previously when it was VTC mini vs. Subox, then VTC took it if you were looking for TC. But I prefer having the RBA supplied with the Kanger kits. BTW, I hardly ever use the TC control on my VTc mini.


----------



## Chezzig (25/2/16)

Evic Mini Mod on its own with a Subtank mini !! For sure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (25/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> It is too close to call. Previously when it was VTC mini vs. Subox, then VTC took it if you were looking for TC. But I prefer having the RBA supplied with the Kanger kits. BTW, I hardly ever use the TC control on my VTc mini.


See now that statement about not using the tc is what is sending me towards the kanger.......I really like sigelei as well.. when i had the 100w box i was very happy..might go for the 90w plus model but dont have enough info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

I can't comment on the sigelei, but can tell you the Cuboid hits like a bus at high wattage. i only use kanthal and SS coils, my preference being kanthal, so TC not often used. My advice get a Topbox or VTC mini, you will always need a "smaller" mod and to be quite honest, I haven't heard of many vapers with only 1 or 2 mods


----------



## Andre (25/2/16)

The TRON tank is primarily for MTL. It takes the standard Ego One commercial coils, which are not very good. The CLR (rebuildable) coil head is much better, but not nearly as easy or versatile to build on as the Subtank Mini RBA deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (26/2/16)

Andre said:


> The TRON tank is primarily for MTL. It takes the standard Ego One commercial coils, which are not very good. The CLR (rebuildable) coil head is much better, but not nearly as easy or versatile to build on as the Subtank Mini RBA deck.


Thank you very much for the info...a Ferrari red top box it is then....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Thank you very much for the info...a Ferrari red top box it is then....


Will it match the Ferrari in your garage?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GerharddP (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Will it match the Ferrari in your garage?


Made a completely different choice....check whats in my hand right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

